# Date of Tecumseh H70



## Ringwood (Feb 5, 2016)

I just picked up an Ariens 724 model 924048. I am not sure if the engine is original or not. The Tecumseh model # was very rusted, but after much scraping and wire brushing, I was able to decipher enough to put together the model H70 130257J. The serial number next to it was SER 425.... It was to rusty after after the 5 to see if there was any more.

Can anyone tell me what the date for this engine is?
Thanks 
Ringwood


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If the engine is original to the snowblower, its 1984.
Is the engine painted black?

Scot


----------



## Ringwood (Feb 5, 2016)

The whole engine, including the gas tank had been painted white many years ago. Most of the paint has flaked off the plastic gas tank, which is orange, and under the white paint, the engine looks to be original Ariens orange.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i dont think tecumseh ever made orange gas tanks for any manufacturer. maybes its a red tank?


----------



## Ringwood (Feb 5, 2016)

I tried attaching a picture after creating an album and uploading it to his forum. Not sure if I did it correctly or not! The gas tank is a bit darker in color than the Ariens orange. About the same color as a portable plastic gas can.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

thats not the original engine..
for Ariens:

1960 to 1979 - engines and gas tank painted white.
1980 to present - engines and gas tank painted black.

Your snowblower model numbers falls in the early 80's, after the transition to black painted engines..it would have originally looked like this:










there has never been an Ariens 2-stage snowblower engine painted orange.
and that looks like red paint on the engine, not orange..and the gas tank is also red.
so this engine, and gas tank, were both originally red, and someone painted the engine white when they put it on the Ariens.

so, its definitely isnt the original engine.

In which case, the engine could be from 1974 or 1984.
1974 seems more likely..
I know Tecumseh H70 model engines were definitely made in 1974..not sure about 1984.

Your


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IT'S a 70's engine off a TORO.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Red faded to orange on those expoxy painted engines. 71-72 dated year of engine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> IT'S a 70's engine off a TORO.


Most likely Toro..could also be Craftsman.

Scot


----------



## Ringwood (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks guys for your wealth of knowledge. I picked up this snow blower to use as one to leave at camp in central Maine. I lug my 824 back and forth now and it will be nice to have a second machine to leave at camp. That H70 runs like a clock. I can idle down without stuttering or hunting. It sounds a whole lot better than my neighbors on both side of me who have a new Craftsmans.

Thanks again for the info....
Ringwood


----------

